# Cherokee County Rut?



## Wlsmith (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey guys, I have been hunting in Cherokee for 4-5 years now and was wondering when other people experience the best time for rut activity.  I have taken 3 nice bucks in the past few years and each one has been killed between the 18th - 20th.  Also, are any of you seeing rut activity right now?  The small bucks are starting to chase, but I have not seen the big boy yet.  Look forward to hearing from everybody and Happy Hunting!


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 12, 2007)

Where at are you huntin?  A friend of mine lives close to Hickory Flat and saw a 10 pt chasing a doe this morning.  He has 15 acres, might have to go spend some time with him tomorrow.  I hunt close to Birmingham, and the I haven't seen any chasing going on just yet.  Hope the big boys will come out this week.  Good Luck!


----------



## HUNTERBOB (Nov 13, 2007)

Macedonia,usually can set your watch Thanksgiving


----------



## Reload (Nov 20, 2007)

*Cherokee County Rut*

I hunt the west side of the county.  In fact, about half of our lease is in Bartow, bordering the Altoona WMA.  The activity on the lease has been "spotty" as far as the rut goes.  Some chasing but very little.  Saw my first fresh scrape yesterday morning.  I took a small 8 point with my pistol yesterday morning in Cherokee and it's hocks were clean, not dark at all.  He had been rubbing like crazy, though.  The base of his rack was packed full of fresh tree bark.

It's really strange this year. Usually, they are in the middle or tail end of the rut by now.  I think this drought and the warm weather has them really messed up.  Maybe the cold front, rain, and cooler weather later this week will get things moving.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Nov 20, 2007)

Mark M told me you can't hit anything you aim at, so no use in worrying about the rut. Oh, and I wouldn't let him hunt back there, with his luck, he will kill a monster. 

Nick


----------



## dawgvet (Nov 23, 2007)

I have just started to notice a few rubs and just a couple scrapes in the last week.  This is much less sign than we normally have seen by now.  Been hunting this land for last 3 years and this is by far the least sign and latest occurance.  I did see a buck chasing does right at dark 3 nights ago in a hayfield.


----------



## JR (Nov 25, 2007)

They are just now starting to put down scrapes around our house, I guess the rut is still sometime away... Who knows...???


----------



## Ace1313 (Dec 6, 2007)

Anyone know what is going on in the Ball Ground area near the airport.  Are the deer do with the rut or has it just started?  I am still seeing the bunches of does together and my bro killed a 7 pt that was just starting to swellup and stink.  I will be hunting up there this weekend just wanted a heads up.


----------



## hicktownboy (Dec 6, 2007)

I saw a good buck jump out in front of my truck in my neighborhood Friday, he was chasing a doe.  I live close to the WMA though.  I hunt back near the fulton/cherokee line and I saw a 6 pt chasing a doe Monday mornin while I was in the stand.  Look at the Fulton thread if you want to see all my posts.  Good luck to you this weekend.


----------

